# .



## Ktd185 (Oct 7, 2013)

.


----------



## Buttongirl14 (Oct 25, 2013)

Hi, it looks like we're a little further on than you in the process. Although I can't offer all the answers, I hope I can help a little bit. 

OH had semen analysis just over three months ago and I had a round of blood tests at the GP. OH test came back low, around 5million per ml, and all my bloods came back normal. But I have a crazy irregular cycle so GP referred us to infertility clinic at our local hospital. We've been to that appointment where she went over our history, (any previous ops, pregnancies, etc) referred OH for a repeat semen analysis and then took some swabs from me (I think for chlamydia etc), and referred me for more blood tests (a day 2 and a day 21 test after AF induced by 5 days of Provera) to see if I ovulate. She also referred me for an hysterosalpingogram which I had this week. Day 21 falls next Friday so I'll have my blood test then. OH has done his repeat semen analysis and I think we'll be getting the results of all this via letter a few weeks after my 21 day bloods. After that, I believe we'll be going back to the clinic at the hospital and we'll have some more information on where we need to go from there. It's pretty clear that we're unlikely to get pregnant on our own, so it's whether we'll be having ovulation stimulation or IVF. 

I know that's not brilliant, as I only know so much, but I hope it helps a little. And if you want to ask any more about any of the things we've already had done you're welcome to. 

Lots of love!


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

For most areas a referral for fertility treatment goes under the womans name, unless a man is directly under the care of andrology. Your GP will order a load of blood tests (cd21, rubella etc) and a smear (if needed) and swabs for chalmydia, and then request the SA from your partners GP and send the application in. The hospital will then see you both, discuss the results, and consider doing more detailed tests (ultrasound, HSG, lap etc).

Hope that helps, good luck x


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

That depends on you and your OHs results and wether you see the fertility specialist at the hosptial or andrology (if the main problem is with your OH).

The whole of this journey is not straightforward and you need the patience of a saint. I think they have pretty much told you what happens next - you go back for your results and then they will go from there depending on what the results find. For example if all your levels are fine and you have no problems they may go down the andrology route, if they find irregularities or have period problems they may refer you to fertility or further tests (scan). If you don't fit the funding criteria, or if there isn't any funding in your area, then they will assist you in a private referral. 

Just to warn you to that they will often repeat tests and things do drag a lot. We started 5 years ago and didn't get our ivf referral until this year because of all the problems on the way that they found. However, once we got referred and funding approved it was very quick (e.g. The following month).

Good luck x


----------

